# My sweet girl Gunner....



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

You have lovely memories of your life with Gunner and they will always stay with you.

Sleep softly Gunner


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

We never forget our beloved companions, and all the wonderful memories we have of them. Gunner was loved by many people in her life, especially you. Thanks for sharing her story. She was cherished and will always be remembered. Now you will have new memories with Zane, and all that wonderful love a dog brings into our lives!


----------



## Qontry (Feb 4, 2013)

A wonderful tribute to Gunner.
We are grieving the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak.
Right now my wife will hear nothing of getting another dog.
Like you and Gunner, we know nothing can ever replace Kodiak, but l am glad to hear you brought Zane into your lives.
*******************************************************
​


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very beautiful tribute to Gunner, what a very special and beautiful girl she was.

I'm so sorry for your loss. Gunner will forever hold a very special place in your heart, that can never be taken away. 

I'm so glad to see you have opened your heart and home to Zane, enjoy making memories with your new boy.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your wonderful story with, it sounds like, your heart dog.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your story, beautiful and sad at the same time. It did make me cry but never mind, great love you describe is worth tears.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gunner*

I am so very sorry about your Gunner!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a moving tribute to your Gunner. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Your Gunner must of had such a wonderful life to be loved and cared for so much by you. Just by the picture alone it shows how happy she was. I'm sure she'll be your heart forever.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Yeah she was definitely a very special dog, we did everything together. 

Here's one of my favorite pictures of Gunner w/ my daughter back in '07. My daughter was a little over a year old. Gunner loved my daughter so much. She would let her pull, poke and prod her all day long and would just take it. Many times the both of them would fall asleep on the floor together and my daughter would use Gunner as her big fluffy pillow.






My wife and I still call Zane Gunner all the time even 5yrs. later. The other day it was feeding time and I yelled Gunner you wanna eat? My wife said...Gunner? :doh:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That photo of your two girls is beautiful, thank you for sharing.


----------



## mygunner (Feb 4, 2010)

That was divine intervention!!! She was meant to come home to her family!!! My heart breaks for your loss I just lost my Gunner a month ago at the age of 4 it is so hard. You have something so great to hold onto though knowing God put the two of you back together even if it was for a short time it was meant to be. She was beautiful!!!


----------

